
YouTube will display Wikipedia articles next to conspiracy theory videos - hdivider
http://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_aa063911737f4e9b59729dbaa2c7808b
======
brownbat
Wikipedia is going to have to lock a lot of pages.

